# Official.....No More Sierra



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Been on our annual back-roads vacation, got back and found from Soundtraxx, effective immediately, Sierra line is dead. 

Kind of a relief in some ways. 

Been very hard to get a full order for some time. 
I waited about 4 or 5 months for just one charger. 

All last year we waited for "we will be evaluating upgrades to the Sierra line in December". 

Never heard. 

After the Quasinami, I am not surprised. 

I had already changed my GR ad for the next issue to no longer reflect Sierra. 

It was a good system, lower price than almost anything out there, did not need a computer program to change settings, reliable, actually more reliable than anything I've seen. 

I handled the line for 4 years before I even knew they had a service department. 

From my perspective, hearing what I hear, the push to have only "decoders" can be laid at one person's feet, and it isn't my feet. 

Sad day for the hobby as a whole. 

I hope they have a good plan to move forward in the Large Scale community. 

TOC


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

No wonder. A fellow club member was just complaining about the lack of response trying to order some parts this week. 
Does this mean they are just dropping the large scale line? You'd think they would answer the phone and e-mails if they were still doing all the HO stuff.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They actually called me back! 

Just the Sierra line. 
All others are doing just fine. 

Now we are stuck.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't say much about it yet, but there is something pretty interesting being developed for battery R/C and DCC. 
A simple plug and socket installation for RCS/EVO. 
The only wiring connection needed will be for the speaker. 

Hopefully it won't be all that long before proto pcb's are ready. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be an effective Sierra alternative for battery R/C at least.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope Soundtraxx gets us a unit that works like the QSI Magnum.. It will work on DC/DCC.. Hope theres has the functions going 2.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.....no more Sierra. That's........really dumb of them!! There was a healthy market for these items but apparently Soundtraxx was convinced that decoders are the wave of the future and that nobody wanted the old technology. So, just like that they cancel their Sierra units without having anything else ready! Funny, Stanley said Sierra was dead almost a year ago and Soundtraxx has gotten in bed with Kader..... I wonder how long this has _really_ been going on and just who it was that convinced Soundtraxx to dump Sierra? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of secondhand Sierra units and have been getting decent service from them this year. One EPROM was 'upgraded' from D&RGW "K" to EBT "Mikado" without any problems, and I found the r/c connect kit at my local hobby store 9Star Hobby - still has one or two left.)


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Who convinced Soundtraxx to drop Sierra, the money did.. The competition has gotten a lot tougher, Dallee, QSI, LocSound, Phoenix, & Zimo to name a few.. Also their new sound/decoder will work up to 27 volts, that is a good improvement over the 22 volts for the Shay.. Now if they will just get the power up to 3-5 amps we will have it made for large scale.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Um....BB, I think that's my point! What do they have ready to replace Sierra? Tsunami?? That fiasco with the "quasinami" showed that they _weren't_ ready! Bachmann and Soundtraxx weren't even on the same page!! As you've stated, they need to get their new units up to 3-5 amps (I'd prefer 5) before they will have something to replace Sierra! They just quit large scale! There's a heckuva lot more to do with this than just competition! Fortunately, I have access to a few extra units so I'm set but it still stinks! I _don't_ want decoders!! You're welcome to them and I wish you all the luck but I still think this was a stupid decision at this time.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Like you I wanted to blame Soundtraxx for the voltage problem in the Shay, but they could have been told by Bachmann they only wanted 22 volts & thats it.. You know that NMRA thing.. Since I am not in the loop that knows it is any bodys guess.. The people that I have talked to say that the voltage was the problem, other wise they are happy, these guys are all MTS users, 24 volts.. Most have fixed the problem with bridge rectifiers or 18 volt AC transformers for the boosters.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! But what do we have from Soundtraxx as a replacement for the Sierra units? Believe me, I would _love_ to have a unit that has all of the functions of a true Tsunami......as long as it is compatable with current r/c battery technology! If Soundtraxx is getting ready to WOW us with a new generation of sound product then I will be the first to jump on board.....as long as it will work with my RCS w/on board battery power! Unfortunately, what I'm hearing back-channel isn't reassuring. Well, we'll see....


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

If I was Soundtraxx I would build it like the QSI decoder board for the Bachmann/Aristo-Craft P-n-P socket with a plug for the G-wire reciever so you R/C battery guys could add a battery & go.. I would also bring the function outputs out on the 10 pin conector.. This would cause you battery guys to buy a AirWire Transmitter.. But this would bring you almost to the present times for R/C control..


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

RoadForeman 

You seem like a perfect fit for the NMRA ... wanting to establish a standard for the large scale world based on a single manufacturers product ... without any consultation. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The thing the QSI is missing is, (and I hope I can influence this) is to add trigger inputs for several functions. Horn/whistle, bell, and maybe 4 more for different sounds. Then someone like Tony W. could interface to it, and we could all "win". 

Maybe this could be done. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 
Louis created the standard a long time ago!!! He also did not ask for any input from any body else that I know of.. He then got Digitrax to build 2 DCC decoders for his P-n-P socket.. He also built a 75 MHz R/C receiver/decoder for the socket for his Train Engineer.. QSI then built a DCC sound/decoder that would P-n-P.. Now RCS has a P-n-P R/C receiver/decoder.. Looks like more than 1 manufacturer to me!! 
BulletBob


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Road Foreman 

But we are talking the transmitter here ... and you suggested a total proprietary solution in Airwire ... 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I looked at sierra when I was investigating soundcards, and I found them extremely confusing. I could not figure out easily what I needed to buy, and so ended up going with Phoenix because it seemed much clearer. Now using QSI and Airwire, which works well--especially in Aristo locos, where the PNP feature is a real pleasure. And their Magnum adapter is easy to wire, with the screw terminals


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, 

It is only proprietary in the throttle.. Any manufacturer can build a "better throttle", but they have to get off there butts.. They could also build a "better receiver", but again they have to get off there butts.. All the R/C plane & car groups are switching to 2.4 GHz with Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum or Frequency Hopping Spread Spectrum.. We are way behind the curve.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, yes. 
I recall when one manufacturer moved from 27 to 75 MC to get more range and to get away from all the "clutter" of 27. 
I also recall the claim that CB radios would interfere on 27 MC. 

Do you know anyone who still uses a CB? 

Now, same manufacturer is supposed to be moving to 2.4GC, which is full and getting fuller. 

Ah, technology.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

All the over-the-road truckers have a CB in there truck.. The 2.4 MHz band has a 32-bit code for 4.2 billion Global Unique Identifier codes for the transmitters & receivers.. I do not think we will run out of codes for a long time.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The problem is close proximity of several transmitters and "splatter". 
Remember what happened to 10 channels when they added a telescoping antenna? 

I have talked to I don't know how many truckers over the last several years, all have junked their CB's and use cell phones. 

Of course, maybe on the other coast they are a little slower on the uptake.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

The close proximity of other transmitters is not a problem with DSSS.. Check this out.. http://www.spektrumrc.com/Content/Images/Products/Challenge_AD_2.pdf 
It is kinda hard to have the phone #'s of every body you meet on the road.. All the semi's that I meet on the road here in the mid-west have CB antenna's on them.. May be they have bigger cell phones on the coast.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe there are still idiots, errr... ahh... CB "enthusiasts" out there that still believe that CB is the PUBLIC broadcasting system for personal use. 

I bought a couple of walkietalkie type CB units so that the family could travel in a bit of a caravan of 3 cars (ferrying cars to another place) and communicate when the occupants of one car wanted to pit stop and the others could know where. As long as we were close to each other it worked very well... but when in a big city the air waves were so jammed that nobody could say anything without a hundred others joining in. 

Some were very upset that "we" were interrupting "THEIR" frequency and their "show" of music they wanted to share with the world. 

If one of us called to the other, several folk would volunteer to relay messages 'cuz we gots the big antenna and can reach anywhere in the state"! 

I would not worry too much about "CB" interference, but the kids two houses down with the toy cars will certainly destroy your servos... at least they did mine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

First thing I did when I purchased the "Monster Truck" was to install my Citizens Band Radio! I miss the old days (pre-Nextel) of talking Skip and "Broad-Castin'".... 










I've noticed when I do turn it on, there is nearly No traffic, except on the Interstate Hwy-where my FRS radios work wonders in a Caravan! 

I live not too far from a Large Trucking Facility and have never experienced any problems while using my RCS (27Mhz) Gear with the Soundtraxx cards, I'll miss the product-priced right and worked great for me!? I hope any new product is released with Screw Terminals!

cale


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Its not been announced on the Sierra site where can this info befound????? Jack


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

In the Dealer Bulletin sent out 16SEP08.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

So has Sierra (or whoever the parent company is) said anything about replacing the Large Scale line with something else, or are they simply dropping it completely? 

Also... forget for a moment the RC vs DCC battle... what about plain old track power? Which sound units still in production will work with track power?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sierra manufactured by SoundTraxx... they have the Tsunami and supposedly new stuff coming out. 

Works with track power is sometimes interpreted as change in voltage will trigger horn, and slow speeds will trigger bell. But some people define this as inputs to trigger sounds with reed switches (triggered with magnets). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

I beleive that SoundTraxx is going to replace the Sierra line with there Tsunami decoder after they get 1 with a higher curent rating.. The HO & N Tsunamis will work on DC & have a 27 volt max voltage.. The DSX decoder is good for only 18 volts, so if you have a higher voltage system you had to add a resistor to the input & it only works with DCC.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

and you still cannot triger from reed switches....... 

They just gave that market up to the competition.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 10/26/2008 10:26 PM
what about plain old track power? Which sound units still in production will work with track power? 



If you mean DC on the rails and continued operation when the rail voltage is zero, then the is only one man standing.... Phoenix 2K2

Sierra has bit the dust

PH Hobbies made a system that worked on DC, long gone


I can't think of anybody else. LGB MIGHT have had a version with it's own battery that would make standby sounds. They did have a version that would work down near zero with an attached 9V battery but it squelched at zero track voltage.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dallee.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Since when does Dallee have a back-up battery to keep it alive when stopped? 
None of the ones I have ever installed did.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, they got circuits, boy do they got circuits, right here in River City... 

You will love the Dallee charging circuit, no freakin' microprocessor control, one resistor and one diode... 

Check out the site... they went round and round on this on the Aristo site... people going nuts because they could not buy the Dallee with a diode, they had to go to radio shack... why the nerve! 

(speaking of the Aristo site, check out the LSOL ad on the general forum to "vote" for an easter paint job on an eggliner, all you have to enter the contest to get one is give your name, address, phone number, email... ) 

*[url]http://www.aristocraft.com/vbulletinforums/showthread.php?t=13184* [/url]


Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No one said anything about requiring a back up battery to be charged. 
You can have a Dallee sound run off track voltage and splice in a 9 volt battery as a keep alive when idling. 
Just like LGB used to do. When the LGB 9 volt battery went flat you changed it.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Right before you posted, George said: 
"If you mean DC on the rails and continued operation when the rail voltage is zero, then the is only one man standing.... Phoenix 2K2" 

That's battery back-up. 

The "plan" is to do away with everything that is NOT dcc. 
You don't believe it? 
Just watch.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it's not my plan, and there are a lot of die-hard battery fans, so I would not worry.... ignore them... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it said battery back up. 
It did not say the back up battery had to be charged from the track. 
The LGB didn't. No one worried. They replaced the battery when it was flat.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

2k2 board is going away also .....

sence these are both ending at the same time I would guess that the chip that they where useing is gone ........


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 11/11/2008 7:23 AM
2k2 board is going away also .....

sence these are both ending at the same time I would guess that the chip that they where useing is gone ........


The Phoenix 2K2 is being *replaced *by the PB9 (see page 125 of Dec GR), which is functionally the same as the 2K2. It is just an up-to-date layout of the board with more memory.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Got to agree with you, looks like the chip is gone.. I would guess 6 years & low volume caused it to bite the dust.. We were always told to seek out a chip that was used in large volume to get the most years use before it went away.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By gwschreyer on 11/10/2008 7:00 PM
"If you mean DC on the rails and continued operation when the rail voltage is zero, then the is only one man standing.... Phoenix 2K2"




No, I just mean plain old sound on plain old track power. Like my Buddy L had. Sure, you couldn't control when the bell rings or anything fancy like that, but when the train was in motion it sounded like the real deal, and I didn't need any fancy, expensive, decoder boards or anything. Didn't need to pay anyone to install anything either. Or ship it anywhere to be installed. 


The only problem with the Buddy L sound system was that it only lasted a couple months.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I know that the P5 board uses the same chip as cell phones I am sure with that idea in mind ..... the problem is that at times the cell phone makers will suck all of the chips out of the system and then the makers of sound systems for trains have to wait for more to be made .....


----------

